# Went to local plaza today- Sit on Dog



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

Today my wife had an appt in our local plaza (outdoors). I figured I could take Zoe(24wks) and walk around, get some new "toes to nose" stimulation. (Some minor context is she did pretty well on our park walk 2days ago with ignoring most people)

Not a long place. Down and back would prob be a 1/4mi. So we did some walking (she did pretty well) and ended up near the movie theater. A fountain and lots of benches around. I decided to post up at one of the outskirt benches to do some Sit on Dog training for the very first time. My training so far has just been to walk by people and not make a fuss. I don't say anything. Only until we're past someone would I say "Good girl" and treat

Well, thankfully there was light foot traffic. About a group of people per minute or longer so she didn't get overwhelmed. There were also some people sitting about 20' away on different benches. After getting settled, Zoe did an amazing job. She would sit or lay and just watch people as they walked by, or sniff the ground... I'd allow a full 6' leash of freedom at times. People would pass within about 4' of us and she didn't seem to care. Only when I allowed 2 groups of people to pet her, so getting within pawing distance, did she then get excited. I kept her as calm as I could, mostly keeping her in a sit (kind of). A little bit of pulling as they walked away, but then went into a sit and just watched

We probably did this for about 30mins I'd guess. We finally left when some people with what seemed like a Bichon Frise (toy poodle looking) did Zoe get too interested. 1 bark, wait, watch, 1 bark again... 3rd bark. She was actually doing ok, and then just watched the other dog. I didn't mind, but it was time to go back to pick up the wife, so finished the loop

I was just impressed as I was expecting a lot more fight (she's very people friendly and wants to play with everyone), so was happy she did so well


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Sounds like a fun and productive outing! I'm like you, I try to keep people away for the most part to teach the puppy to just ignore them.
But inevitably someone asks real nicely and I can't resist! I'm sure it causes a delay in her getting the idea, but sometimes it just can't be helped lol!


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Congrats she appears to be a very calm lady.  
Big accomplishment!


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

tim_s_adams said:


> Sounds like a fun and productive outing! I'm like you, I try to keep people away for the most part to teach the puppy to just ignore them.
> But inevitably someone asks real nicely and I can't resist! I'm sure it causes a delay in her getting the idea, but sometimes it just can't be helped lol!


Like I said, someone pet her, she was a bit hyper, but then pets stopped and they walked away, she went back to sitting and watching people who were walking by ignoring us and didn't start trying to be friendly toward everyone else for pets. Like the "OMG PETS!" switch turned off and it was back to "Ok, I can just relax and I can watch people"

They're smarter than they let on 

I don't think it causes delay for average pet GSDs as they learn when to ignore and when they can be friendly. Obviously unless you're training for a certain thing like service dog type stuff where vest= calm until vest comes off



Apex1 said:


> Congrats she appears to be a very calm lady.
> Big accomplishment!


Thanks! I feel it was a big positive step

I think that when you have a puppy that adulthood seems so far off and new owners may think "Man, am I ever going to have a well behaved dog?" Def something that takes time, but when you get a big positive step like I did today, it makes me feel better that we're on the right track and I can see she will, in fact, be pretty good when she matures

I'm wondering if I should make this a habit. Once a week? Slowly work my way to a Fri/ Sat night with lots of people around


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Congrats Zoe did great! But it as for doing it again, yes, but I would suggest during the quiet times until her behavior is well grounded. This was her first time and not saying she will, but she may decide to test and try something in the future. Sometimes I think that they think things over and plan on what to do next time


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

That sounds good!

My local park, if I go in the morning, might pass about 10 people on our mile long loop during a slow time. Up to 20 if it's a bit busier. I think she has the idea that we ignore people, but I'll still start her off easy since it is a new place (although I have no idea what foot traffic times are). Maybe I'll just go same time next week

I've had her in Home Depot before and she was absolutely nuts. I, unfortunately, had to allow pulling because we had stuff to do


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Awesome job! Well done Zoe!


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

Another brag for today. She's never liked to be left alone outside at the in-laws. Even if you snuck inside, she'd know and within 5mins would scratch at the door a bit. I would go out another door to get her to stop

Well today, she was outside and didn't scratch... for hours (I was worried I'd have to put her in the pen because otherwise I wouldn't be able to watch the Super Bowl... not that I had any vested interest in any team anyway). I'd peak through the blinds and she'd be walking in the grass, or laying by the door. I really haven't taken the time to train her, so this was all on her own. Kind of impressed


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

All great progress! She is a great looking girl <3


----------

